# Telecommande



## Mac Chris (12 Décembre 2011)

mon pb est simple, lorsque j'ai mon ATV2 branché et mon macbook pro branché dans la même pièce, eh bien le fait de maniper la télecommande sur l'apple TV2 fait que les gestes sont reproduit sur lme mac et que frontRow, le son (+/-) n'arretent pas de bouger.
Question comment inhiber ces fonction sur le mac?

merci


----------



## ubusky (15 Décembre 2011)

Yop,

préférences système --> sécurité --> désactiver le récepteur infrarouge de la télécommande

et le tour est joué...


----------



## Mac Chris (20 Décembre 2011)

merci donc ca devrait inhiber la telecommande sur le mac et non sur l'appletV2?


----------



## ubusky (22 Décembre 2011)

oui, c'est exactement cela...


----------

